# new website questions ...



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2012)

My buddy is wanting to start up a website and I just had a couple quick questions on website stuff. He wants to do a blog type website that he can hopefully make some money with ... like adsense and that kinda thing.

Which host to you use for the website?

Would it be easier to get one through wordpress' website or get a template online and then link in wordpress to the site for his articles? How easy does wordpress tie into this site? Is it just answering a few questions on the wordpress site to get it linked in and you are good to go?


Thanks for any answers/info you can provide me, I appreciate it! I am trying to give my buddy a more informed answer on what all he would need to start and all that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 10, 2012)

godaddy is pretty decent. he could host it himself and just purchase a domain...also joomla seems to be a decent choice these days


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2012)

Godaddy is a little more expensive than bluehost and hostgator. I am thinking it would be between those 2 ...


----------



## Munki (Mar 10, 2012)

I use Hostgator. I've never had a problem.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 10, 2012)

Check out Inmotion for hosting too. I have my domain parked there, I just can never decide what to do with it. lol


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

If you're not sure if it is going to take off, you could use your own internet and host off your computer if you leave it on 24/7 already. You could run a small ubuntu server virtual machine with something like VirtualBox using 512mb of ram and run a blog off that, just paying for the domain. That way you can start it up without spending much money, and if it starts to catch on you can get hosting and just change the DNS. Upgrade your "server" to what your needs are. There is no need to overspend.


----------



## happy (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, inmotionhosting.com is quite good like Kreji suggested.  It's pretty good, and I actually have two sites with them.

Edit: Just read Kreji's post


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 22, 2012)

Get in touch with DYN  http://dyn.com/dns/

Make sure whatever provider they choose, that the domain name remains in thier hands, not the provider.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasqui is right. Don't host and register with the same company.
I've have my domain regestered with Network Solutions (now VeriSign I beleive) and I can change my DNS servers myself, anytime I want, if I change hosting companies.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2012)

My DNS is hosted by Go Daddy, really can't go wrong with them.


----------



## happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Sasqui is right. Don't host and register with the same company.
> I've have my domain regestered with Network Solutions (now VeriSign I beleive) and I can change my DNS servers myself, anytime I want, if I change hosting companies.



Why is this, I thought it is more convenient to have the domain name registered with the same company?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2012)

If for some reason the hosting company starts losing customers and they are also the registrar, they can get verrrry slow about changing your DNS servers to another hosting company.
There was recently a big todo about this from a company that both registered and hosted, but I forget who at the moment. sorry.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If for some reason the hosting company starts losing customers and they are also the registrar, they can get verrrry slow about changing your DNS servers to another hosting company.
> There was recently a big todo about this from a company that both registered and hosted, but I forget who at the moment. sorry.


Didn't godaddy do that?


----------

